# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest Prep Questions asked and Answered: Narkissos

## *Narkissos*

I'm starting this thread in response to PMs i get on various sites regarding contest prep.

The questions used here are being used with the permission of those that PMed me.

All responses are written by me

You may append your own questions and experiences

-----------------------------------------

*The last week*

by Narkissos





I'll try to go tru your questions one by one.

Being a noob is no prob bro...one's body changes from year to year so techincally everyone's a noob lol.

Firstly...don't obsess with bodyweight. Because you come in at the high end of the scale does NOT mean that you'll look bigger/better than if you were 5 pounds lighter. Weight is just another number. So go ahead and drop your protein intake to 200 ASAP!

Is the show drugs tested? I anticipate that it isn't since you're asking about diuretics. Get back to me in regards to the type show it is ASAP. Diuretics...i've only used the herbal kind(s) because 1. the pharmaceutical kinds can be dangerous/overkill 2. i've found them unnecessary. One week before the show i start to incorporate herbal diuretic teas into my water intake. One week before the i also bump (double) my water intake to facilitate 'flushing'. I may up my sodium at this point also. 

If the show is Saturday...my last training day is wednesday. If my last training day is wednesday, i cut my sodium from wednesday evening prior to the training session. This is due to that being the last time my muscles'd need sodium (long story..dealing with recovery). I start to cut my water intake from Thursday morning. Thursday, if usually i'd been drinking 2 litres, i'd drop it to 1.5 litres. Friday i'll ingest 1 litre. And Saturday, the day of the show, .5 litres is supposed to last tru-out the day.Usually tho, on the day of the show i don't ingest ANY water. Maybe a sip with my meals to aide digestion and swallow a couple b-complex pills...but otherwise...my water on the day comes from foods ingested...namely english potatoes.

WOW you're carbs are low. I myself don't do low-carb...i lose too much muscle. Don't change if it's working for you tho. Where's your fat intake at?

On the carbing up issue..that depends on the day the weigh-in falls. It's usually the thursday b4 the show here. On the day of the weigh-in i really don't eat persay. I go to the health shop... purchase some 'kamut' (that's sodium free puffed rice) or i get sodium free rice cakes and i eat them and a handful of aminos tru-out the day when i get hungry. This way i easily make the weight i need at the weigh-in in the evening. I start to carb up (and put back in some protein that i couldn't earlier due to trying to make the weight) after the weigh-in.

The carb-up starts post-weigh-in as i said before and the main carb source is english potatoes. I'll get in 2 or 3 (protein/carb) meals after the weigh in...The carb-up continues on friday... The difference being that the emphasis is on carb consumption as opposed to protein comsumption. Too much protein on those last days will cause you to hold water. Each meal on friday should be 2-3 english potatoes and 15 gram of protein (from a freshwater fish source..as these are low-sodium)....This'll continue till you fall asleep. With each meal take a sip of water and ingest a b-complex capsule. With the 1st, 3rd and 6th meal, ingest a chromium capsule. These two substances will inable you to utilise your carbs better. Your water intake shoudl be tapered. English potatoes are prefered over rice at this point because overall they're lower in calories, AND, more importantly, high in potassium and water.

How you eat on saturday is determined by how you look when you get up in the morning.

Sidenote: On saturday your activity level should be at it's lowest...as you're trying not to further dehydrate yourself.

On saturday...if you get up and are at your desired level of fullness, don't eat much else...have a small pro/carb meal and go back to sleep.

If you get thirsty...have a mouthful of water...better yet...i usually suck on a block of ice.

If you get up again look at yourself again...if you're still full have another small meal(1 potato...&15 grams of protein) ...if you've started to flatten out...have a larger pro/carb meal (15 grams of protein... 2-3 potatoes..chromium and b-complex...potassium) and go back to sleep. 

Cut water intake completely 6 hours before the show.

Continue to eat according to appearance...

You last meal being at least 2 hours before the show so your lower abdomen isn't distended

After the prejudging... ingest a 1/4 litre of water and a pro/carb meal...and go home and sleep.

Repeat saturday's eating plan for sunday's nite show...the only difference being when you cut your water intake(around 12 p.m).... dont' ingest ANY water with your next meal. 1 hour before you step on stage...ingest 1/2 a bottle of honey. If you get thirsty...drink honey. lol...you'll be dry enough that you won't spill over or bloat.

When you're pumping up...drink honey...you be more vascular. The sugar will pull water from under the skin...as there's very little water anywhere else...

Holla back...this is all i got off the top of my head.

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

Um...going tru them one by one.

If the weigh-in is friday as opposed to thursday...you still cut your sodium on the day of your last training session.

Cut training Wednesday... if your muscles are tired on saturday, flattening out is a definate possibility...and you want to avoid that at ALL costs.

Train legs first in the week. They'll require more rest. 

_**Sidenote** Train legs last in the week only if they're your weakest bodypart. If you train them last, they won't be as separated...and they'll have a film of water over them, but they'll look fuller. That'll make them look almost on par with the rest of your bodyparts._

You need to find out if the show is drug-tested early bro. It's not something you can fix at the last minute.

Jeez, the shows are both on saturday, that's gonna change the carb-up quite a bit. I'm tempted to tell you to start carbing up from friday still but...that'd only work if you're well under the cut-off weight on friday.

Hmm.

Run the week like i said eatingwise... cept, on thursday, repeat wednesday's eating regime...and on friday, have a small meal in the a.m. Then at regular intervals tru-out the day (namely when you get hungry) ingest the amino acid tabs and snack on a rice cake till the weigh-in. Prior to the weigh-in, arrange a bowel movement. You should be set.

Right after you step of the scale, start your carb up..don't go over board. Try to eat when hungry. Try to eat at regular intervals (i.e. 7pm, 9pm, 11pm).

English potatoes are the regular 'white' potatoes. I'm from the caribbean...and having so much variety everything is explicit. 

So your carb-up'll be 2-4 english potatoes and 15-20 grams of protein per meal. 

Don't worry about protein ingestion over these last few days. The important factor is trying to get 'full'. The lowered protein intake will not result in a loss of muscle...so don't worry about it. Worrying is couterproductive anyway, as it causes one to hold water.

On the protein issue.

Your carbs ARE low... I do however think it's essential to have your macronutrients exact if you plan to meet weight-classes.

However, if you're currently near where you want to be with your current protein intake....don't change it unless you reach a sticking point.

On sodium loading, i don't actively record how much my increase is. A friend of mine uses an extended load of about 3 grams...but i personally think that's dangerous. A pro advised he do this...but i'm yet to try it personally, so i don't advise it. Personally i just double what i currently ingest...adding table salt to each meal etc.

My protein intake over the last couple days is from, as i stated before, fresh water fish... it doesn't matter what kind per say...just make sure it is low/non-fat freshwater fish. Avoid saltwater fish and egg-whites as they are high in sodium. If freshwater fish isn't available..stick to chicken breasts...Can't go wrong with chicken.

Holla back if you've anymore questions

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

I recently received a PM from a cool bro over at **...thought my reply'd make a good article. For privacy reasons, i'm not including his screen name in the article.




> ********][/b]
> _Hey, 
> Since you guys compete, I need some advice. During my individual posing routine, is it better to stand predominatly in one place and make small transitions from pose to pose, or to move around alot on stage and walk back and forth?? Also, could you share a sequence of poses you do for your individual routines, any help is appreciated
> Thanks_





No Prob Bro.

Depends on a myriad of conditions.

Is it your first contest?

Do you feel at home (i.e. comfortable) onstage?

Do you have many physique flaws?

How comfortable are you with the mandatory poses?

Do you practise posing regularly?

Do you make good 'contact' with your muscles?


There're actually a number of other external factors that too influence your choice of choreography.

One such thing would be: choice of music (this is both: chosing music suiting your personality... and physique.)

_On your question about whether to stand in one place or walk about..._ 

That depends on how 'light' you are on your feet. For me... i personally (after finding my onstage centre of balance) will only move within a 1 foot radius of where i begin my routine. 

Transition from pose to pose should be smooth. Really, IMO the only 'rough' part of a routine (irregardless of the music chosen) should be the muscle contraction (which should coincide with beats of the song chosen....building upon the song's crescendo).

As you execute transitional poses, hand and feet movements should coincide..to draw the audiences attention. i.e. the point of transitions is to distract the audience enough so as to allow you to comfortably set-up and execute your next pose... This leads me to my point: Walking around stage will distract too much from the routine at hand... breaking the spell that you're attemtpting to weave over the audience. 

Sequence of poses:

Generally... the trick is to hit the audience hard with your best pose. Force it into their subconscious... Rule of thumb, is to also end your routine with a variation of your best pose so as to solidify your exit.

If you look best from the Front...start with a front shot that shows plenty of muscle... your routine should show your strengths..not your weaknesses. i.e. you should continue to hit only your strong shots... For this reason you should get someone to veiw your routine beforehand..as you yourself will be unable to play the role of your audience objectively.

Toss in the compulsaries in there and you're good to go.

Hope this helps Bro... i was just brainstorming.

i'll append to this in time

----------


## *Narkissos*

I recently received another PM from a cool bro over at **...thought my reply'd make a good article. For privacy reasons, i'm not including his screen name in the article.

Quote:
Originally Posted by ***********
_I am not on a set scheduel now. What do you recommend. I usually pose after back day, chest day, shoulder day and sometimes on arms day. I do not pose on leg day, as I can't contract the quads, hehe. I probably run through the mandatories 2-3 times and hold each for about 15 seconds. So I only practice 3-5 miutes tops about 3-4 times per week. I am going to step it up over these next 8 weeks, but if you have a routine, hit me up_



To start... i think you should do two 1/2 hour sessions for the 1st 2 weeks (post-workout)... adding a session every week till you're doing 7 sessions a week on the last week before the show.

The 1/2 hour sessions should 6+ rounds of compulsories..at the end you should hit some muscle shots ('most musculars' etc.) because these shots causes one to actively contract every voluntary muscle in the body.

Initially as you start you should hold the shots for 10-15 seconds... In later rounds...get the person working with you to clap every couple of seconds...everytime the person claps you'll go to the next pose...it'll be a smooth..tiring..perpetual posing session

Lastly... pose on your leg day...seeing it's harder to make contact with your quad muscles after your leg day..it'll be good practice.It'll emulate being on stage... Onstage you'll get tired..your quads'll get fatigue..but you can't give up... now it you want to win. So you see it makes sense to paractice squeezing em when they're pre-fatigued.

Hope it helps
~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

*I'm adding to this thread as i get PMed...* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *********
_Holy shit!
I had no idea that it required that amount of time. So glad I talked to you. Yeah, I bet you do get fatigued onstage, especially being in depleted and all. Well, I am going to start those sessions tonight, at least try to make it 30 minutes. Basically, you are saying to run through my 7 mandatory poses 6 times each, holding 15-20 seconds?
Thanks_



Basically... go tru the 7 poses...1 after the other..call this a 'round' (like boxing)...the points are: 

1.to make contact with your muscle...

tru this process to:

2. attain better control of them

3.to squeeze out subcutaneous water

4. burn some more calories

Six rounds is a good place to start...Increasing in number as your condition improves. The first couple of sessions, you'll find that you end up breathing heavily. This is because (although you may be cardiovascularly fit) the process of rythmic muscle contraction is an unaccustomed stimuli..requiring a different degree of cardiovascular fitness. You're realise the guys that don't pose a lot...on stage they're huffing and puffing after a couple rounds of mandatories...those guys fade fast...and usually don't place well.

While on the breathing note...i think you should also practice breathing as part of your posing. Your gut should not hang out at any point while onstage.

Poses like the double biceps for example...you should pull your stomach as far in as possible...keeping the abdominal muscle contracted internally...and concentrate breathing to the upper diaphram.

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

i'll bump this.

Add your questions...answers...and experiences

Lets give this forum more traffic

Mike...Holla

~Nark

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> i'll bump this.
> 
> Add your questions...answers...and experiences
> 
> Lets give this forum more traffic
> 
> Mike...Holla
> 
> ~Nark


I will throw in my 0.02 cents in this thread as well, i think we have one of the best precontest forums on the net, so let's make it THE BEST  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Woot!

Thanks for vote of confidence...i agree Mike.

Where are all the competitors at?

Get your butts in here guys...

Mike..maybe it's time we start advertising in the lounge  :LOL:

----------


## Narkissos

bumping this dinosaur of a thread.

-Narkissos

----------


## AandF6969

Nark - 

Couple questions for ya. If I'm getting 90g total carbs for the day, and I eat 30g for breakfast... I usually am able to get breakfast and 2 other meals in before I work out. Should one of these meals have 30g carbs, or should I just do carbs in my PWO and then a 30g meal after that? I guess I'm asking is it better to have 2/3 of my carbs before I work out, or 2/3 after? Are carbs 2-3 hrs before bedtime bad? 

Also, what can I do besides getting lean to bring out quad striations? Will the bike help? 

BTW I'm 5 1/2 weeks out, hopefully losing another 15lbs or so before water. 

Thanks

----------


## Narkissos

> Nark -


Hey buddy.




> Couple questions for ya.


cool.




> If I'm getting 90g total carbs for the day, and I eat 30g for breakfast... I usually am able to get breakfast and 2 other meals in before I work out. Should one of these meals have 30g carbs, or should I just do carbs in my PWO and then a 30g meal after that? I guess I'm asking is it better to have 2/3 of my carbs before I work out, or 2/3 after?


w/ the amount you're referring to..it'd be inconsequential.

That's my honest opinion.

If we were talking higher amounts... then i'd ask if you were using a nutrient-partitioning agent.

If no, you'd consume 2/3 prior to training.

Are you doing cardio pwo?

If you are currently, I'd have one serving of carbs directly pre-workout.

One serving directly after...and one 2-3 hours later in my ppwo meal.

Again... the amount you're consuming is low... so it does not matter.

You're trading partial glycogen replenishment for the minimal of training fuel.





> Are carbs 2-3 hrs before bedtime bad?


No.

I have carbs tru-out the day when i'm cutting for competition.

How applicable it is however depends on your dieting style and to a lesser extent the proximity of your last meal to your training session.





> Also, what can I do besides getting lean to bring out quad striations? Will the bike help?


Some have argued that spot-reduction does not work.

Bodybuilders have known otherwise for years.

Furthermore, a Danish scientist proved it last year1



^^High-intensity exercise increases local fat utilization.

Furthermore... High-intensity training is correlated to changes in the density to musculature.

So...high-intensity, short-interval work will bring out those striations.

Sprinting...HIIT cardio.

Explosive squatting or GVT squatting with short rest periods.

Use of the stair master...and bike (high degrees of hip flexion...thus more musculature is recruited)





> BTW I'm 5 1/2 weeks out, hopefully losing another 15lbs or so before water. 
> 
> Thanks



Nice.

Feel free to post pics on this thread.

It'd be good to see your condition...and maybe make suggestions to your posing if any are warranted.

-CNS



*References:*

1. American Journal Physiology Endocrinology Metabolism, 292: 394-399, 2007

----------


## number twelve

glad to see your back nark!

----------


## Narkissos

^^Thanks for the welcome.

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Nark - 

Got another ? for ya... I have a feeling I'm going to be in here quite a bit as I think of things. 

What supplements should I take just to help my body metabolize fat... I'm taking Stacker 3's right now, I like em, have liked em in the past. Should I look into R-ALA or some other things too?

Thanks bro

----------


## AandF6969

I've got a couple ?'s that would be more appropriate in private, do you have AIM or something?

----------


## Fletch3138

Nark,
This is great info for me as well. I am 6 1/2 weeks out from the Ronnie. So I'm training like a mad-man, the posing info is a huge help. I know that definitely one of my strong points is my front, but I know when you turn around, the back shot is what seperates the top competitors. I'm still holding water right now, so not sure how my back is going to fill out in the end, but time will tell. Regardless, your info is priceless!!

----------


## Narkissos

> Nark - 
> 
> Got another ? for ya... *I have a feeling I'm going to be in here quite a bit as I think of things*.


That's cool by me




> *What supplements should I take just to help my body metabolize fat... I'm taking Stacker 3's right now, I like em, have liked em in the past. Should I look into R-ALA or some other things too?
> *
> Thanks bro


Let's see.

Metabolizing fat with primary preference where? Lower body?

You mentioned stacker 3. I haven't used it...probably never will (Nothing's beaten the ECA to date in my opinion).

Upon checking out the ingredient list I'd say, stack Yohimbine HCL with this product.

I'm seeing basically caffeine; caffeine and more caffeine.

I'm honestly not impressed with the formula at all.

Anyway... back to your question.

I'd add an alpha2-adrenoceptor antagonist like Yohimbe...as it'd stimulate fat utilization from the problem areas: glutes & love handles.

This is especially pertinent for those prepping for contests as the 'gold standard' of conditioning today is striated glutes.

Additionally, for those who have high _natural_ aromatase activity (as characterised by very full but 'watery' builds) I'd add a SERM or AI at a low dose... 6-oxo would do.

Thyroid output stimulating supplements would also be a great addition... great cheap addition.

Seaweed/kelp is something Vince Gironda used to suggest all the time back in the day.

It's been dismissed as a joke novelty supplement... but may have had merit.

I know that when i started to compete that it was suggested to me...I added it, and it worked.

Recently i came across a study which correlated increased TSH output (among other metabolic increases) with seaweed supplementation.

The study: "Seaweed and soy: companion foods in Asian cuisine and their effects on thyroid function in American women."(1)

Anything that has potential action on thyroid output (specifically with increasing/improving said output) is of specific relevance to the dieter.

And an insulin -sensitizing agent: metformin; avandia; or R-ALA, would complete the fat-attack

I'm tentative to suggest the incorporation of R-ALA as i have no practical experience with it.

Did i miss anything?

-CNS


*References:*

1. Teas J, Braverman LE, Kurzer MS, Pino S, Hurley TG, Hebert JR. Seaweed and soy: companion foods in Asian cuisine and their effects on thyroid function in American women. J Med Food. 2007 Mar;10(1):90-100

----------


## Narkissos

> I've got a couple ?'s that would be more appropriate in private, do you have AIM or something?


Hit me with a PM for my private email.

I have aim but i don't use it.

Clients; family; friends, i refer to my contest prep forum or my private msn.

I must warn you however that my forum, should you find it, is drug-free.

So it would serve better, should your contest-prep question be contest-prep-drug-related, to request my private email soley.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> Nark,
> This is great info for me as well. I am 6 1/2 weeks out from the Ronnie. So I'm training like a mad-man, the posing info is a huge help. I know that definitely one of my strong points is my front, but I know when you turn around, the back shot is what seperates the top competitors. I'm still holding water right now, so not sure how my back is going to fill out in the end, but time will tell. *Regardless, your info is priceless!!*


Thanks for the good words mate.

If you don't mind.. put up some pics as you are now so i can get a peek at what you're working with.

If privacy is an issue you can send the pics to me via email for me to review... or for me to edit (hiding tattoos/scars/birth marks) and repost on your behalf on this thread.

-CNS

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Welcome Back Nark  :Smilie:  good to see you on here

----------


## Fjock

> That's cool by me
> 
> 
> I'd add an alpha2-adrenoceptor antagonist like Yohimbe...as it'd stimulate fat utilization from the problem areas: glutes & love handles.
> 
> This is especially pertinent for those prepping for contests as the 'gold standard' of conditioning today is striated glutes.


Hey Nark, im getting ready for an NPC national qualifier so being shredded to the glutes has never been more important than now for me. I am currently following a pre contest plan very similar to Mike XXL's sticky minus the ECA stack. So are you basically saying that Yohimbe is pretty much a must have in order to achieve this goal? If so I'd just like a little more info on how much and when to start using it. So instead of telling you what my current plan is, just look at Mike's old one and its almost indentical minus the ECA. So my clen /t3 will be 7 days/ week. 

Also, if you think ECA is another MUST use for these types of shows.. please give me your opinoin because its not to late for me to throw that into my precontest as well. Thanks for any help you can offer. And Mike XXL, if ur around id like your .02 as well =)

----------


## Narkissos

> Welcome Back Nark  good to see you on here


Thanks for the welcome mate.

----------


## Narkissos

> Hey Nark,


Hey buddy




> im getting ready for an NPC national qualifier so being shredded to the glutes has never been more important than now for me.


Understood.

How many comps. have you done prior to this one?

How long are your preps on average...and what kind of shape do you usually show up in? (post pics where possible).

I ask because if shredded glutes have eluded in the past, it may simply be because you need to extend the duration of your prep.





> I am currently following a pre contest plan very similar to Mike XXL's sticky minus the ECA stack.


Which part of the prep are you using as your guide?

12 weeks outs?
8 weeks out?

Please outline your prep in reponse




> So are you basically saying that Yohimbe is pretty much a must have in order to achieve this goal?


Nothing's a 'must have'.

I've gotten in shape with zero supplements period.

People before me have.. others after me will.

But... supplements definitely do help.

And..yohimbe (Yohimbine rather) is one such supplement.




> If so I'd just like a little more info on how much and when to start using it. So instead of telling you what my current plan is, just look at Mike's old one and its almost indentical minus the ECA. So my clen/t3 will be 7 days/ week.


I'd start using the Yohimbine right now.

If you can get pure yohimbine HCL.. go with 8-16 mg daily.. split in 2 servings.

Dose it pre-workout on training days[1] (Split doses according to tolerance)

If you can only get Yohimbe.. go with a standardized extract...and shoot for the same mg amount.

e.g. 1% standardized herb = 800-1600 mg administered daily to provide 8-16 mg yohimbine.




> Also, if you think ECA is another MUST use for these types of shows.. please give me your opinoin because its not to late for me to throw that into my precontest as well. Thanks for any help you can offer. And Mike XXL, if ur around id like your .02 as well =)


It isn't a 'must'... I just prefer the ECA to any other thermogenics.

..even clen .

I don't get cramps... the energy is clean.. not jitters, no shaking.

Anyway.. back to your prep.

Keep everything as is.. no need to add an ECA to the mix.

I would add Yohimbine in though.. to target the alpha-2s.

And avandia if you're a high-carb/moderate-carb dieter.

-CNS


*References:*

1. Mark F. McCarty. Pre-exercise administration of yohimbine may enhance the efficacy of exercise training as a fat loss strategy by boosting lipolysis. 
Medical Hypotheses. Volume 58, Issue 6, June 2002, Pages 491-495

----------


## Fjock

> Hey buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Understood.
> 
> How many comps. have you done prior to this one?
> 
> How long are your preps on average...and what kind of shape do you usually show up in? (post pics where possible).
> ...


Ive done 4 NPC contest in the past so this will be my 5th and first time actually shooting to win a National Qualifier. I will be prepping this time longer than ever before. 13.5 weeks in total. In the past ive continually gotten stuck with having to choose shows that I didnt have full time to prep for. Usually ended up only being 8 or 9 weeks. So i think you may have hit the nail on the head for me already.. im hoping that the fact that im dieting a good 5 more weeks than im used to will sure help with bringing out the glutes. If not i atleast want shredded hams which will be a big improvement for me. Im currently 10 weeks out now and am cutting down very nicely, its hard for me to tell if I will end up ahead of schedule or not because of the length, but I think I will be doing myself more good than bad. Im 5'11 and 245 right now. 



I will also be cutting my calories at 8 weeks out and switching to all chicken breast, tuna, egg whites, and isopure for protein. Grits, sweet potatos, white potatos (PWO) for carbs. fats will be coming from olive oil and peanut butter during fat loads. Not worried about my diet though because it seems to do pretty damn well even when im very limited on time. It was written up for me by a 2006 top 5 Nationals HW competitor. I attached a picture of me after only 8 weeks of diet. A good 5 extra weeks should definately help me complete the job this time and bring in my leg definition. Ill try and post a picture tonight of how i currently look at 10 weeks. And thanks for the Yohimbe info btw! very helpful and i think im gonna go for it. Im going to PM you with my age.

----------


## Fjock

Removed pics...

----------


## Narkissos

Got your PM bro  :Smilie: 




> today at 10 weeks out. Tell me whatcha think as far as mass gains.


Your shape is similar to mine.

You're carrying a lot of mass however.

 :Bowdown:  

Props!

As to condition however, I think you're behind for 10 weeks out.

Step it up and you should do well!

Awesome build!

-CNS

----------


## Fjock

> Got your PM bro 
> 
> 
> 
> Your shape is similar to mine.
> 
> You're carrying a lot of mass however.
> 
>  
> ...


Thanks for the support bro. Its funny because I was thinking i was a little ahead until I took these pictures and looked at them myself on the computer haha. Now I can see I have my work cut out for me these next 10 weeks. Hopefully the clen /t3/yohimbe combo will do its share. Plus im bumping up my cardio up about 5 minutes every week or so. These are the first pics ive taken of myself since Ive started to diet so I guess I should do it more often to really critique myself. Thanks again for the help bro. You gonna be competing anytime in 2008 yourself?

----------


## Narkissos

> Thanks for the support bro. Its funny because I was thinking i was a little ahead until I took these pictures and looked at them myself on the computer haha.


It happens mate...

That's why it always helps to have a second pair of (experienced) eyes.

See if you can find a competitor who isn't doing this show to watch you pose at least once per week. That'll give you the feedback you need.




> Now I can see I have my work cut out for me these next 10 weeks.


You can do it mate. From where you at, you can be shredded in 8 weeks, providing that you know what you're about. Plug away at it.  :Smilie: 




> Hopefully the clen/t3/yohimbe combo will do its share. Plus im bumping up my cardio up about 5 minutes every week or so.


Leave nothing to chance.

Bump your training intensity and cardio up now.

If you get ahead of schedule, you can always bring the cardio back down while keeping the intensity high.




> These are the first pics ive taken of myself since Ive started to diet so I guess I should do it more often to really critique myself.


Definitely.

Some suggest taking 'em every 2 weeks.

Personally i take them from week to week... cus drastic shit happens when i'm cutting.

If it isn't happening, I'm doing something wrong.

Every week i MUST look better than the week prior.

Not the same.. better.

Always take the pics around the same time, and around the same conditions (i.e. first thing in the morning when you're flat.. etc. Last thing at night, provided that: carb intake was the same etc,)




> Thanks again for the help bro.


np bro  :Smilie: 




> You gonna be competing anytime in 2008 yourself?


I'm hoping to.

Got injured pretty seriously in 2007. 

This caused me to take the year off.

Got injured again at the start of this year.

The body's telling me to take it easy...so i will.

Imma start my prep for Nationals 6 months out, as opposed to my usual 3.

Depending on where i'm at 3 months out, I'll decide if i'm competing or not.

The nationals here are on August 16th. 

I'm starting my prep on the 17th of March.

I know i won't be huge... but i plan on being striated from neck to ankle.

Busted both knees, so i figure that my best bodypart (legs) will be my worst this time around.

Bumping the ante on calves, back and arms (my better bodyparts) to add width to my torso and extremeties.

My calves are already the same size as my arms... but I'm hoping to get them larger to pull attention away from my quads.

Hams will be large despite the ACL/LCL injury.

I'm still able to do deadlifts/SLDLs in the interim.

Wish me luck  :Wink: 

-CNS

----------


## Fjock

I have my new girlfriend who is doing nationals this year here in the states that will be helping critique my posing this year. So im excited about that. Ill be taking pictures every couple weeks at the longest. You're like my coach this year since I cant really afford one right now...

I already bumped up my cardio today by 5 minutes, Im going to take your advice and up the intensity/duration for sure. 

Sorry to hear about your injuries bro, thats somethin that always scares me about this sport... But its surely part of it and you just gotta learn to work around it and keep pushing. If anyone has what it takes to work through injuries and still kick ass at Nationals, its you my man. You have the knowledge to make it work, and im just happy to have gained just a little bit of it from ya. Good luck with the rest of your recovery and your shot at natioanls man! you can do it!

----------


## Narkissos

^^Thanks man..

Keep me in the loop w/ regard to your progress.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

bump

----------


## AandF6969

Guys - 

A couple questions... I started doing HIIT 3x a week, and steady state cardio 3x/week in the morning on an empty stomach. HIIT is usually 6-8 intervals of 30 second sprints, followed by 2-3 minutes walking. Usually lasts less than a half an hour. Is this too short?

Steady state cardio is 45 minutes on the treadmill or bike, at 150bpm. 

I can tell results are happening but I don't know if there's a quicker way without losing more muscle. I'm 3 1/2 weeks out and I have about 10 lbs to lose, plus water. 

Diet looks like this

6 meals per day
240g protein divided evenly
30g fat (6 in the morning with egg, 14 from PB later, and 10 from flax at night)
90g carbs (30 in the morning, 40 PWO, 30 PPWO)

Is it bad at this late phase to be eating 10g fat from flax at night? I usually have it with 40g protein from casein. I'll have pictures up in a couple days. Posing is getting better.

Thanks

----------


## Narkissos

> Guys - 
> 
> A couple questions... I started doing HIIT 3x a week, and steady state cardio 3x/week in the morning on an empty stomach. HIIT is usually 6-8 intervals of 30 second sprints, followed by 2-3 minutes walking. Usually lasts less than a half an hour. *Is this too short?*


If you're getting results... maybe not.

I, however, keep cardio around 45 minutes regardless.

This is... regardless of the style of cardio being executed.

Personally i use a MMIIT style (mixed/moderate intensity intervals).

I have the 45-minute duration in mind... and i go all out, followed by a maintenance speed to catch my breath... then a moderate intensity.. followed by high.. then low.. etc.

I think duration and intensity are both important... Many sacrifice one for the other.

But... putting it in relative terms, you wouldn't make that choice in a weight-training session would you?

...Even if it was volume-mediated.




> Steady state cardio is 45 minutes on the treadmill or bike, at 150bpm. 
> 
> I can tell results are happening but I don't know if there's a quicker way without losing more muscle. I'm 3 1/2 weeks out and I have about 10 lbs to lose, plus water.


Well... there's always a way.

Don't fixate on muscle loss.

As long as you're doing the right things diet-wise, you're somewhat safe in that regard.

w/ 3 & 1/2 weeks to go.. If you're behind, you'll need to take risks.

A pwo cardio session or two could plausibly benefit you.

It'd help to have another pair of eyes look you over before you try anything drastic though.




> Diet looks like this
> 
> 6 meals per day
> 240g protein divided evenly
> 30g fat (6 in the morning with egg, 14 from PB later, and 10 from flax at night)
> 90g carbs (30 in the morning, 40 PWO, 30 PPWO)
> 
> *Is it bad at this late phase to be eating 10g fat from flax at night?* I usually have it with 40g protein from casein. I'll have pictures up in a couple days. Posing is getting better.
> 
> Thanks


If you're still losing fat, nope.. don't change a thing.

Your carbs are low.. Your protein is high... your fat is moderate.

I think you're on the right track.

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Thanks a lot man I'll get some pics up here this weekend. I'm going to do some HIIT tomorrow probably 10 intervals and if that doesnt get me to 45 min then I'll just go moderate intensity till then.

----------


## Narkissos

> Thanks a lot man I'll get some pics up here this weekend. I'm going to do some HIIT tomorrow probably 10 intervals and if that doesnt get me to 45 min then I'll just go moderate intensity till then.


Good stuff mate  :Wink/Grin: 

bump!

-CNS

----------


## 305GUY

Great to see you back Nark! Can an admin make this mans username glow green or blue ASAP.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narkissos

^^good to be back  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AandF6969

Alright fellers. 

I'm 12 days out from a show on 4/12. I did the same show 2 years ago, and feel like I didn't get carbed up enough. I only did 300-400g from sweet potatoes on Thursday and the same on Friday, and didn't eat a whole lot on Saturday morning. I actually looked better at the night show (pictures) after a steak and sweet potato. 

Anyway my last week is looking something like this right now. My avatar is from about a week ago.. its very blurry, you can't really see the cuts but I wanted to show the size difference between now and 2 yrs ago. I brought my traps and back up a lot, as well as shoulders. Arms almost look big enough too haha

Monday - cardio in AM, high rep lower body work, carbs about 90g
Tuesday - final cardio workout, high rep upper body work, carbs about 60g
Wednesday - start carb up in the AM, shoot for 350-400g. 2gal water
Thursday - Carb up, 300-350g. 2gal water. 300mg potassium
Friday - 250g carbs, cut water by 3pm, 20mg lasix at 4pm. 1gal water by 3pm. 300mg potassium
Saturday - 7am shitloading... hash browns, steak+eggs, toast with jelly. 300mg potassium
930am - small meal w/ chicken and sweet potato
Right before going onstage - honey or chocolate

1 - I'm kind of nervous about spilling over, even though I obviously wasn't filled out enough by doing a Thurs/Friday carb load. How many g of carbs can your body hold? Is a 3 day carb-up + shitload saturday morning good enough without risking spilling over?

2 - I've been eating oatmeal as my primary carb source, I was planning on using that on Weds and Thursday, but switching to sweet potatos after I cut water. Is there a problem with that?

3 - What is fat intake supposed to look like while carbing up?

4 - Also, I'm feeling depleted as shit right now all day even though I eat 90g carbs (30g AM, 30g PWO, 30g PPWO). Is it normal to feel depleted? Is it OK or should I eat an apple before I workout too? I'm burning about 450 kcal every day from cardio. 

5 - I'm taking Arginine at 6g/ed to pump myself up before and during workouts. Is it good or bad to take this on Friday and Saturday? 

6 - Should I mess w/ sodium at all, or is 3 potassium pills weds-sat good enough? I wasn't planning on loading but was thinking maybe I'd lower it on Friday by going w/ low sodium chicken and distilled water. 

THANKS BROS!!





Pics from 2 yrs ago, 3.5 weeks out. VERY depleted. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=233188

----------


## AandF6969

I was planning on taking my last shot of test prop 9 days out... should I stop earlier? And is it ok to run the masteron /tren until 3 days out (last shot)?

----------


## Narkissos

> Monday - cardio in AM, high rep lower body work, carbs about 90g
> Tuesday - final cardio workout, high rep upper body work, carbs about 60g
> Wednesday - start carb up in the AM, shoot for 350-400g. 2gal water
> Thursday - Carb up, 300-350g. 2gal water. 300mg potassium
> Friday - 250g carbs, cut water by 3pm, 20mg lasix at 4pm. 1gal water by 3pm. 300mg potassium
> Saturday - 7am shitloading... hash browns, steak+eggs, toast with jelly. 300mg potassium
> 930am - small meal w/ chicken and sweet potato
> Right before going onstage - honey or chocolate


Looks decent.

I don't shitload, or use diuretics.. So i can't advise on those.

Looks like a decent plan however.




> 1 - I'm kind of nervous about spilling over, even though I obviously wasn't filled out enough by doing a Thurs/Friday carb load. How many g of carbs can your body hold? Is a 3 day carb-up + shitload saturday morning good enough without risking spilling over?


Depends on how depleted you were.

Plans are not supposed to be set in stone.

Look at yourself as you carb-up.




> 2 - I've been eating oatmeal as my primary carb source, I was planning on using that on Weds and Thursday, but switching to sweet potatos after I cut water. Is there a problem with that?


No.




> 3 - What is fat intake supposed to look like while carbing up?


Almost nil.




> 4 - Also, I'm feeling depleted as shit right now all day even though I eat 90g carbs (30g AM, 30g PWO, 30g PPWO). Is it normal to feel depleted? Is it OK or should I eat an apple before I workout too? I'm burning about 450 kcal every day from cardio.


90gr/day IS depleted... So what you're feeling is expected.

Personally, I don't go below 150gr/day.

Anyway.. re: apple.

No.. Leave it out.

Don't change anything you've been doing.




> 5 - I'm taking Arginine at 6g/ed to pump myself up before and during workouts. Is it good or bad to take this on Friday and Saturday?


Good? Bad?

Try pointless  :Smilie:  

On Friday.

On saturday however... 1hr prior to stepping on stage, add your arginine.




> 6 - Should I mess w/ sodium at all, or is 3 potassium pills weds-sat good enough? I wasn't planning on loading but was thinking maybe I'd lower it on Friday by going w/ low sodium chicken and distilled water.


Lower it wednes-frid. (Lower.. not eliminate)

Re-add with your shitload.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> I was planning on taking my last shot of test prop 9 days out... should I stop earlier?


Stop it now.

You no longer 'need' it.




> And is it ok to run the masteron/tren until 3 days out (last shot)?



Masteron ..yes.

Tren ..No.

Hopefully you're not running a tren/mast blend.

I'd run the mast straight up til the day of the comp.

Do you have other DHT-derivs. on hand?

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Thanks alot bro... youre the man!!

----------


## AandF6969

> Stop it now.
> 
> You no longer 'need' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masteron ..yes.
> 
> ...


It is actually a masteron/tren blend... I wasn't aware that tren made you hold water, or is that the reason to drop it?

Nothing else on hand unfortunately...

----------


## Narkissos

> It is actually a masteron/tren blend... I wasn't aware that tren made you hold water, or is that the reason to drop it?


Tren can cause water retention in some people.

If not from a hormonal perspective, from a electrolytic perspective.

If you're hard now...continue with the blend...Run it straight up to the show.

Dropping it 3 days out won't be enough time to stop any tren-mediated effects.

So run the blend straight up.

In coming preps you may want to avoid blends...and keep DHT derivatives to hand for the latter part of the prep.

Good luck mate

-CNS

----------


## firmechicano831

Hey Nark, It's nice to have you back. You're very important to this forum and to us as well. I've never competed but hope that through learning how to diet, work out correctly and time I could be on stage one day. Can you give me ur im on my pm so we can chat one day if it's okay with you.

----------


## Narkissos

> Hey Nark, It's nice to have you back. You're very important to this forum and to us as well. I've never competed but hope that through learning how to diet, work out correctly and time I could be on stage one day. Can you give me ur im on my pm so we can chat one day if it's okay with you.


No prob mate.

Thanks for the good words.

I'll shoot IM info your way right now.

Please do not forward though.

My IM is for family, friends, and clients only.

I've had some pretty weird-ass stalkers who've gotten my private contact tru a 'friend of a friend' in the past.

Cool?  :Smilie: 

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

I'm figuring on having my light lower body training (2-3 sets, 16 reps) be Monday and my light upper body training day be Tuesday. Tuesday morning will be the last cardio session... very light, like 50% MHR walking on the treadmill. 

Are there any serious problems w/ this approach? 

Also when is the last day I should do abs? I assume posing is OK to do through Friday. 

Thanks bros

----------


## AandF6969

I'm debating wether or not I should use the Lasix I have (because I've heard stories of it making people look flat) or if I should just go w/ Dandelion root... are there any other options for dropping that last bit of water?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

hey bud, lookin great in the pics above & im sure if u listen to nark you will do very well..... I did the dandelion root thing last year & honestly It didnt do $hit for me... tried expel & others..... did nothing except make my piss yellow. AVOID LASIX at all costs..... heres why- from a good friend of mine  :Wink: 
Lasix: Harsh. Excretes both potassium and sodium.. as well as both intra- and extra- cellular water. Risk of flattening out totally... and cramping = high.

----------


## Narkissos

> hey bud, lookin great in the pics above & im sure if u listen to nark you will do very well..... I did the dandelion root thing last year & honestly It didnt do $hit for me... tried expel & others..... did nothing except make my piss yellow. AVOID LASIX at all costs..... heres why- *from a good friend of mine* 
> Lasix: Harsh. Excretes both potassium and sodium.. as well as both intra- and extra- cellular water. Risk of flattening out totally... and cramping = high.


 :Wink: 


-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Nark - 

Any other suggestions besides dandelion root for OTC diuretics... and could I get your opinion on my Mon/Tues high rep workouts as well as abs? 

Thanks bro... you've been a big help  :Thumps Up:  I owe you a beer haha

----------


## Narkissos

> I'm figuring on having my light lower body training (2-3 sets, 16 reps) be Monday and my light upper body training day be Tuesday. Tuesday morning will be the last cardio session... very light, like 50% MHR walking on the treadmill. 
> 
> *Are there any serious problems w/ this approach?*


Serious problems?

No.

But.. it's less than optimal.

Figure out which bodyparts are your least prominent, and train them closest to the show.

I do an intense high-rep, heavy weight, leg workout one week out.

Edema subsides within 3-5 days...so that doesn't affect the look/condition of my legs.

The rest of my bodyparts i do according to which is lagging.

re: edema/glycogen.. The ones you do closer to the show will be fuller.

My pecs dwarfed by my delts and back...so i do pecs on wednesday.

here's the break-down:

Saturday or Sunday: legs + cardio
Monday: Back + cardio + posing
Tuesday: Delts/traps/Abs + cardio + posing
Wednesday: Chest + Arms + cardio + posing [last meal with added sodium is consumed before this training session to prevent cramping]
Thursday: Posing
Friday: Posing
Saturday: Show

If you're shredded beyond belief, you can drop the cardio.

But seeing that most aren't, and that some need help shedding sub-cutaneous water, I'd advise you keep cardio in til at least Tuesday. 

Personally I'd go with wednesday unless your legs are holding a shitload of water.

Tanning, I'd stop 10 days out.

Because the risk of burning is one you can't take.

A 'sun-burn' would put you back 14 days... as it damages the dermis.

Edema would be unavoidable.





> Also when is the last day I should do abs?


Doesn't really matter.

Remember that abs hold glycogen too... So if you deplete and deplete 'em.. you run the risk of them being distended when you carb-up.




> I assume posing is OK to do through Friday. 
> 
> Thanks bros


Hells to the yes  :Wink: 

Posing is more essential than Cardio in these stages.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> Nark - 
> 
> Any other suggestions besides dandelion root for OTC diuretics...


I've used both dandelion root, albuterol (by universal nutrition), and shrink-wrap with success. 

Getnjakked is one of my VIP clients...and I'm in the process of shredding him up for his next contest.

Hit him with a PM and have him email you my last email w/ regard to Diuretics.

I'm informed on their use.. but i don't feel comfortable publicly making suggestions on their incorporation...as i don't use them myself.




> and could I get your opinion on my Mon/Tues high rep workouts as well as abs?


See above w/ regard to abs and training.

Also... I don't lower the weight even in the final stages.

Keeping the weight heavy keeps the muscle looking full.

Use weight in strict form.. coupled with drop-sets to meet the high-reps required for depletion.




> Thanks bro... you've been a big help  I owe you a beer haha


np...

Scrap the beer tho... I'll take a glass of Remy Martin V.S.O.P at room temperature  :Smilie: 

Good luck mate  :Smilie: 

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

I'm kind of worried about losing that water... I'm cutting it at 3pm Friday... if I don't look any better by like 9pm I'll probably hit the sauna for a few minutes. Good or no? Its a last resort.

----------


## Narkissos

^^Never used the sauna personally.. Never had the need. (or rather, when i had the need [once] i didn't have access to a sauna)

But others around me have, and they've improved their condition.

Do what you need to do when the time comes.

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Thanks bro.

I dropped my protein from 240-210 about a week ago and bodyfat started coming off quicker. Pretty happy about that.

----------


## Narkissos

> Thanks bro.
> 
> I dropped my protein from 240-210 about a week ago and bodyfat started coming off quicker. Pretty happy about that.


I think people overdo protein... period. So that's not surprising.

I'm sure you saw my post in the 'too much protein' thread right?

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...3&postcount=14

-C

----------


## AandF6969

I did see that, it reminded me that I wanted to post up here and say that dropping my protein helped me lose some fat. I dropped my fat to about 10g every day now too... only got 4-5 more days of doing cardio, trying to lose another 1% or so.

----------


## Narkissos

> I did see that, it reminded me that I wanted to post up here and say that dropping my protein helped me lose some fat. I dropped my fat to about 10g every day now too... only got 4-5 more days of doing cardio, trying to lose another 1% or so.


You have 4-5 days and 1% to lose.

Drop the fat down [to at max 20% of total calories].. Drop protein down to 1gr/lb LBM.

You won't piss muscle away in 5 days.

No matter what any internet 'rule of thumb' says.

No time to waste bro.

-CNS

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

sorry, whens the comp bro??? any pics recent???

----------


## Narkissos

^^bump for that question.

Also.. What's your weight?

-C

----------


## AandF6969

Competition is this Saturday, Apr 12th. Pic in my avatar is approx 2 weeks ago, but my camera phone makes everything blurry, not as defined as it should be. I'm getting leaner by the day... looking forward to the carb up for sure. 

I think I'm going to do 100g Tuesday night (50 PWO, 50PPWO) and then 350 Weds, 250 Thurs, 150 Friday.... of course this is all subject to change. 

I weigh about 187 right now. Our show is divided into short/tall class and I'm short.

Thanks bros... just spending a lot of time posing and going over my routine to be the best!

----------


## Narkissos

good luck.

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

> Competition is this Saturday, Apr 12th. Pic in my avatar is approx 2 weeks ago, but my camera phone makes everything blurry, not as defined as it should be. I'm getting leaner by the day... looking forward to the carb up for sure. 
> 
> I think I'm going to do 100g Tuesday night (50 PWO, 50PPWO) and then 350 Weds, 250 Thurs, 150 Friday.... of course this is all subject to change. 
> 
> I weigh about 187 right now. Our show is divided into short/tall class and I'm short.
> 
> Thanks bros... just spending a lot of time posing and going over my routine to be the best!


I've read opinions on carbing up that say it is supposed to increase from 150-400 Tuesday through Friday and others that say it is supposed to decrease Tuesday thru Friday.... Is there a physiological reason for either, or is it the same to keep it constant?

Thanks

----------


## Narkissos

> I've read opinions on carbing up that say it is supposed to increase from 150-400 Tuesday through Friday and others that say it is supposed to decrease Tuesday thru Friday.... Is there a physiological reason for either


Those that carb-up early do so because they believe that it's better to pile the carbs in while the water is high...so that glycogen will be high.

..As opposed to trying to get full when water is cut.

Those that keep carbs low (<>150gr) at the start of the week, increasing to a peak later in the week are trying to encourage supercompensation.

Generally those are the athletes who try to make a weight-class before filling out.

I've never tried filling out early and then tapering.

I always either deplete and carb-up... or keep carbs at a moderate level tru out...and carb-up at the very end.

I've found that depleting for too long makes carbing up too hard at the end.




> , or is it the same to keep it constant?


See above.

-CNS

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

let us know what route u decide to take bro, & how it all works out for you... take pics!!! LOTS of em at the show....... good luck!

----------


## repoman247

Hey Narkissos.......just a quick question.
Im planning on entering my first competition towards the beginning of next year.
I will be using steroids to help me get along the way...... however i am not keen on the idea of using diuretics. 
My question is, is it possible to compete in a first timer competition and actually look good amongst the competitiors without using diuretics? Or am i just wasting my time competing without them?

As a side note, im not interested in pursuing competitive bodybuilding as a long term venture. I simply want to experiance getting into competition shape and competing for the first time.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## soulstealer

Hey Nark... Ive been reading alot lately that the school of though on water cutting is going towards a need not to... in other words if you keep your sodium intake constant and get lean enough fluid retention is not an issue you just need to carb up.... whats your take?

----------


## Narkissos

> Hey Narkissos.......just a quick question.
> Im planning on entering my first competition towards the beginning of next year.
> I will be using steroids to help me get along the way...... however i am not keen on the idea of using diuretics. 
> My question is, is it possible to compete in a first timer competition and actually look good amongst the competitiors without using diuretics? Or am i just wasting my time competing without them?


I've never used diuretics... So i would assume that it is possible to look good among, and beat, competitors without them.  :Wink/Grin:  




> As a side note, im not interested in pursuing competitive bodybuilding as a long term venture. I simply want to experiance getting into competition shape and competing for the first time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


no prob mate.

-CNS

----------


## repoman247

Thanks alot mate. Very helpful advice.

----------


## Narkissos

^^np.

A message to members who've inquired:

Don't send contest prep questions via PM... Post them here so that I, in replying, can assist others.

This thread gets a lot of views...and I'm sure that there're others out there with similar questions.

So.. please post 'em here.

Thanks

-Narkissos

----------


## AandF6969

Nark - 

When you say you've used Shrink wrap with success, do you just use plastic wrap on your abs at night? I was thinking about doing this tonight and seeing how it goes, possibly with Preparation H on underneath. 

Here's my "diuretic" plan for Thursday/Friday/Saturday during carb up. R-ALA, Chromium, and VS are just for carb utilization.
2g Vitamin C every 2 hrs
Potassium 4x ED
Chromium 3x ED
200mg R-ALA w/ carb meals
Vanadyl Sulfate 10mg w/ carb meals
B6 3x ED
Dandelion Root 1000mg 2x ED

Also, would you recommend cutting water 18 hrs before prejudging on Friday, or continuing to drink a small amount throughout the night and none on Saturday?

It's almost time.... I'm posing, posing and posing and I'm going to stomp my competition. 

Thanks bro

----------


## AandF6969

Well its Friday and I woke up pretty flat today... not sure if I didn't get enough carbs yesterday (250g) or if my sodium was too low.

----------


## Narkissos

Sorry for the lapse in correspondence.

Had a lot of work to do outside the boards... So i was only online of recent to interact with my clients on my forum.




> Nark - 
> 
> When you say you've used Shrink wrap with success, do you just use plastic wrap on your abs at night?


Nah.. I meant the actual herbal diuretic called 'shrink wrap'.




> I was thinking about doing this tonight and seeing how it goes, possibly with Preparation H on underneath.


That'd be equivalent to stepping a sauna... but on a smaller, more localized, scale.

If you feel the need.. do it.

But remember, the effects are temporary at best.




> Here's my "diuretic" plan for Thursday/Friday/Saturday during carb up. R-ALA, Chromium, and VS are just for carb utilization.
> 2g Vitamin C every 2 hrs
> Potassium 4x ED
> Chromium 3x ED
> 200mg R-ALA w/ carb meals
> Vanadyl Sulfate 10mg w/ carb meals
> B6 3x ED
> *Dandelion Root 1000mg 2x ED*


Should've started the D-root earlier in the week with a high water intake.

Then, bumped in on thurs/fri.

Looks decent.




> Also, would you recommend cutting water 18 hrs before prejudging on Friday, or continuing to drink a small amount throughout the night and none on Saturday?


Cut it 12 hours before




> It's almost time.... I'm posing, posing and posing and I'm going to stomp my competition. 
> 
> Thanks bro


Good stuff mate.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> Well its Friday and I woke up pretty flat today... not sure if I didn't get enough carbs yesterday (250g) or if my sodium was too low.



You guys need to start eating by the mirror..not numbers.

Starting eating now if you're too flat.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

bump for A&F's results!

-CNS

----------


## AandF6969

Alright bros, the contest didn't turn out nearly as I would have liked.. I got 4th place in the short class out of 7 guys, I wasn't really expecting anything lower than 2nd because I know all the competitors and only saw one guy as a threat... he told me I was his only threat as well, somehow the judging got fukked up. I'll post some pics pretty soon and the guy who got 3rd is rediculous... Anyway, my condition I wasn't lean enough, I was expecting that I was holding more water than I was and probably should have lost another 3-4 lbs of fat. I was so paranoid about losing muscle though because when I did this show 2 yrs ago I got beat by a guy who was bigger and less defined, so I wanted to keep more size. Didn't get cut enough.

On the bright side, I had a bad ass posing routine and won best poser for the mens classes. Like I said I'll post pics in the next couple of days. Here's a pic of a front lat spread, I looked really proportional (more proportional than 2 of the guys who beat me) but just didn't get lean enough. 

Thanks for your help guys.

----------


## jackjackson

Good job.
You need to do better on your posing.
For 1 your tricep/side chest sshot could of been a hell of alot better.
I know im training with an NPC judge, helps.
Thats why you lost, also do your best to condition next time.

----------


## AandF6969

> Good job.
> You need to do better on your posing.
> For 1 your tricep/side chest sshot could of been a hell of alot better.
> I know im training with an NPC judge, helps.
> Thats why you lost, also do your best to condition next time.


Actually its not even a very organized show, and most of the guys had serious problems with their posing... mine wasn't perfect, but I was one of the better ones and it helped me to win the best posing for mens classes trophy. The 2nd pl and 3rd pl. guys had horrendous posing... I was very surprised I got 4th, among a lot of people backstage and in the crowd as well.

----------


## Narkissos

Respectable showing.

I agree that you needed to be shredded.

I've come into contests 'too hard' and been marked down... But I believe that a competitor should always try to get as shredded as possible.

Especially those with smaller frames.

Guys such as yourself.. and myself...need to be conditioned to the core to be competitive.

Once you've accumulated density over the years...displaying/maintaining it will be relatively easy.

You can't accomplish noticeable density in two year span... So it'd be counter-intuitive that you'd be able to display such.

Ergo, your contest prep should be primarily about getting as shredded as possible.

All in all.. respectable showing.

Next time around though... Get shredded as all hell.

I wish you'd posted pics regularly during your prep so i could've made comments and suggestions.

Props all the same.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

Copied this question over to this thread... Since i missed it when it was posted:




> Whats up guys, doing a show in 6 weeks. I'm curious what muscles you guys pump up before going onstage, and which ones you never do. I've heard its not good to pump up your legs because itll make you lose your striations. Any advice?


It all depends on the individual honestly.

Which muscles you pump, how much you pump 'em etc. depends on a number of (individual) factors.

e.g.

If your pecs lag behind your delts... but your arms dwarf your delts, you'd pump pecs up til striations are lost.. and delts up until they're closer to your arms..and arms, you'd try not to pump at all (outside of the auxiliary pump they'd get as you pump chest and delts and back).

If your upperbody is totally balanced but slightly flat.. you'd pump up: delts; traps; pecs; lats; arms... leaving abs alone.

If the abs are 'flat'... (which is seldom the case), you can toss in a set or two of crunches.

I prefer to leave my abs alone personally.

If your legs are far behind your torso w/ regard to size... but striated to hell.. some guys pump them up... to balance the look between upper body and lower body.. Oftentimes leaving the upper unpumped for more balance.

My legs tend to dwarf my upperbody.. so i never pump them... not even calves.

Some pump calves.. but i find that causes the striations to go.

Circulation at the lower extremities is the lowest... so edema can occur...even in the water depleted state... So, I leave calves alone.

Some individuals never pump anything prior to stepping onstage.

These are usually the guys who are 'on'.. i.e. they've cruised into the competition and nailed their condition and fullness... So they get pumped easily from posing.

If you're not one of these guys.. I advise that you assess your physique beforehand what needs to be pumped..and how much.

Remember, a pump-up isn't a full-blown workout (although I HAVE seen guys pump up for hours before stepping onstage...I'll talk about that in a bit)...so don't treat it as such. Pump up too hard...and risk flattening out under the lights.


Now.. the guys that I've seen pump up forever.

I competed in the welterweight class at a regional level shows some years back..taking third.

The guy who took second was a Venezuelan guy.

At the weigh-in.. he didn't look like much.

At the pre-judging.. He was aite.

At the finals.. The guy started to pump up 2 hours before stage time.

He completed a HIGH VOLUME FULL BODY WORK-OUT BACSTAGE!

..Effectively bumping me out of the second spot...and into 3rd.

The man got so full.. so hard.. so veiny...and HELD EVERY SINGLE FRICKING OUNCE OF FULLNESS!

I still have NO IDEA how he did it without losing it... and without failing the drug-test right after.

But he did.

All of the Venezuelans did it.

It's something i wouldn't advise for the average joe.. Because i did try it at a nationals on a smaller scale...flattening out onstage in the process.

It was interesting to see and experience.

Anyway..that's just a by, the way story.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

And another:




> Hey guys im 21 years old 6'1 and 185lbs. The date for the event im going to is August 30th however it is not a real show. I have always been a lean guy, gain weight pretty decently (considering I was 6'1 135 when I began working out) when I set myself to it and gaining has always been my ultimate goal. I am happy with my overall body size, I think I would someday like to max myself out at around 195. However I do carry a pretty decent amount of body fat rather primarily on my stomach. (cell phone pictures included)
> 
> My Aug 30th Goal: ~8% with great abdominal 
> 
> I wanted to be sure I gave myself adequate time.
> 
> *I have not been doing much cardio how strenuous should I start doing this?*


You have approximately 18 weeks starting now.

You're carrying bodyfat as it stands...and this is probably your first attempt at trying to truly get in shape.

So start now.

Start cardio @ 4 sessions per week.. bumping it every 4rd week by one session..or by 15 minutes duration.




> What should I concentrate on first?


There is no 'first'.

You start a contest prep by getting everything on board:

Strict Diet, bumped training intensity, adequate cardio... concurrently.




> I will need help with this. *Is it too early to worry about the Aug 30th event*


No.




> and should I still be trying to gain?


No.




> If so, how much time ahead should I start to prepare for that date?


See above.




> I know I have to get off of this diet, remove a lot of the carbs? What should my pro/carb/fat ratio be? What should my total cals be at daily?


This thread will tell you how many calories you need: click here

I've go with 12kcals per lb of bodyweight personally.

Your pro/carb/fat ratio could start around 40:40:20... for the first 6 weeks... and then 50:30:20 for the weeks to follow.




> Help out however you guys can thanks!
> 
> My current Diet has been:
> 
> Meal 1:
> 8 eggs 1 cup oatmeal
> 
> Meal 2:
> 2 chicken breast, brown rice
> ...


See the preceding part of this post.

-CNS

----------


## binder

What do you do for meals on the road?

my next competition will be far enough away that i'll be overnight friday night at a hotel. What do you do for your meals? do you cook all your chicken and stuff and bring it all with you for friday/saturday? i usually do lean filet's for my load with baked potato and that's a little hard to do when i'm in a hotel with no grill and no microwave.

thanks

----------


## getbig32

good job nark. to anyone that doesnt know him. nark knows his stuff and i would advise that you take his suggestions and advice to heart.

----------


## Narkissos

> good job nark. to anyone that doesnt know him. nark knows his stuff and i would advise that you take his suggestions and advice to heart.


Thanks buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## Narkissos

> What do you do for meals on the road?
> 
> my next competition will be far enough away that i'll be overnight friday night at a hotel. What do you do for your meals? do you cook all your chicken and stuff and bring it all with you for friday/saturday? i usually do lean filet's for my load with baked potato and that's a little hard to do when i'm in a hotel with no grill and no microwave.
> 
> thanks



If i'm travelling i just take my george foreman grill, a pot, and a counter-top burner.

Anything else i need i can get from the local supermarket.

The last regionals I did, as soon as i arrived at the hotel, I went down to the local supermarket and lugged back 10 lbs of potatoes, 2 lbs of broccoli, and some fresh-water fish.

Protein needs are low in the last couple days.. So you don't need to purchase a shitload...and you don't have to worry about seasoning and taste.

Rinse, toss on the grill... put the potatoes on to boil... lay down, get up.. eat.

Rinse.. repeat.

-C

----------


## RuhlFreak55

3 weeks out on saturday.......and somehow i've gotten quite a bit behind.......i guess i'm going to add another half hour of cardio and then another 2 weeks out if it's not coming off fast enough

also have some clen laying around that i've decided to run until it runs out here or 2 weeks instead of my fat burner.........

what else can i possibly do??? carbs are at 100g /day and then a refeed of 200g a day every 4th day.......just started this....before i was doing 100g for 6 days and then a 450g day.

----------


## Narkissos

Post pictures immediately.

Mandatory poses... and two of your favorite poses.

Full body shots only.

-CNS

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i have a rule about posting pics on AR.........no problem showing you i was gonna PM you the link but you don't accept PMs??? at the moment i honestly think that what my buddy gave me and claimed was winny was actually anadrol or dbol ........i started that sunday and if my weight goes up anymore by tomorrow morning i'm not touching it again.

----------


## bmg

> Post pictures immediately.
> 
> Mandatory poses... and two of your favorite poses.
> 
> Full body shots only.
> 
> -CNS


i luv a man who knows how to take charge

----------


## RuhlFreak55

definitely something ****ed up with what i'm on......my 4th gallon of water is almost empty for the day and i'm still thirsty.....i ain't touching those pills again

----------


## Narkissos

> i have a rule about posting pics on AR.........no problem showing you i was gonna PM you the link but you don't accept PMs???


Email 'em.

----------


## eljugo16

great thread bro

----------


## Narkissos

Thanks for the bump buddy  :Smilie: 

-C

----------


## eljugo16

> Thanks for the bump buddy 
> 
> -C


no prob bro, this thread should be kept up top... a lot of good info on here

----------


## sam_sneed

Some great stuff in here its now in my favorites, good job Nark.

----------


## Narkissos

> Some great stuff in here its now in my favorites, good job Nark.



Thanks bud.. Imma bump this one.

-CNS

----------


## Jakt

i'm 6 weeks out!! i notice a lot of people are using isopure.. anyreason for that? can i stick with ON protein? caesin ok?
right now i am eating eggs, chicken, steak, tuna, pistachios, almonds, olive oil, salads, sugar free bbq sauce and diet drinks...pb, some other stuff..

how anal must one b with cutting certain foods out?

and i have also been using lean body shakes....

any opinions on this?

----------


## Narkissos

I didn't see this thread bumped so i missed your questions.

You should be about 1 week out now right?




> i'm 6 weeks out!! i notice a lot of people are using isopure.. anyreason for that? can i stick with ON protein? caesin ok?
> right now i am eating eggs, chicken, steak, tuna, pistachios, almonds, olive oil, salads, sugar free bbq sauce and diet drinks...pb, some other stuff..


If you're getting in shape on time, there is no reason to cut anything.

People are always tweaking here and there... and over-complication stuff.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

bump!

-CNS

----------


## CMPD213

Hey Nark.. 2 weeks out from my first show, i'm coming along great in my eyes. It's hards because i'm competing against some people from my gym (actually the owner and his son). They are always posing and asking me to pose, but since 12 weeks out i always wear pants and a sweatshirt at the gym because i don't want them seeing my weaknesses. Anyways, i've always held a lot of water and extra fat on my inner thigh, lower stomach, and back. When i first wake up in the morning my lower stomach is flat and veins are poppin out of it but after my first meal i get a little pouch... 

Since i hold a lot of water the wednesday before my show i was going to drink 1 gallon, thursday 1 litre, friday .5 litre, saturday just a couple sips to swallow food/pills. My prejudging is saturday morning and the night show is saturday night.

Do you have any comments or suggestions regarding my water depletion or the pouch effect from eating?

Also, i'm taking mitotropin by gaspari and there are pills that say if you feel you need them take them the week before the show so i'm guessing they're diuretics.

----------


## Narkissos

> Hey Nark.. 2 weeks out from my first show, i'm coming along great in my eyes. It's hards because i'm competing against some people from my gym (actually the owner and his son). They are always posing and asking me to pose, but since 12 weeks out i always wear pants and a sweatshirt at the gym because i don't want them seeing my weaknesses. Anyways, i've always held a lot of water and extra fat on my inner thigh, lower stomach, and back. When i first wake up in the morning my lower stomach is flat and veins are poppin out of it but after my first meal i get a little pouch... 
> 
> Since i hold a lot of water the wednesday before my show i was going to drink 1 gallon, thursday 1 litre, friday .5 litre, saturday just a couple sips to swallow food/pills. My prejudging is saturday morning and the night show is saturday night.
> 
> Do you have any comments or suggestions regarding my water depletion or the pouch effect from eating?
> 
> Also, i'm taking mitotropin by gaspari and there are pills that say if you feel you need them take them the week before the show so i'm guessing they're diuretics.


I'd think that if you're getting a 'little pouch' after your first meal, that you're not as lean as you think you are.

This is a mistake many people make... which they further compound by implementing drastic water/electrolyte manipulation

Do you have any pics of your current condition?

----------


## CMPD213

I have pics from 4 weeks out, but that's all.. My sister took her digital camera on vacation with her so i don't have a camera

----------


## RuhlFreak55

What is your stance on test into and through a show Nark? Prop of course.....with Letro enough to counteract any water held from the prop.....and independent of that i would think that if you do your diuretic right there would be no way to hold water anyway??

----------


## Narkissos

> I have pics from 4 weeks out, but that's all.. My sister took her digital camera on vacation with her so i don't have a camera


Without pics (and/or knowing you personally), I can only suggest that you try to get leaner at this point.

Your water/electrolyte manipulation strategy isn't of importance at this point.

That's a concern for the last 7-4 days.

Right now I'd suggest you bump your cardio and training intensity.

Don't confuse 'flat' w/ 'lean'.

-CNS

p.s. try to find a buddy with a cam... It'd go a LONG way.

----------


## Narkissos

> What is your stance on test into and through a show Nark? Prop of course.....with Letro enough to counteract any water held from the prop.....and independent of that i would think that if you do your diuretic right there would be no way to hold water anyway??


I'm not a fan of testosterone period.

That being said, letro isn't enough to counteract water retained from test during prep... namely because water retained isn't solely related to estrogen produced via aromatization.

Nah... testosterone increases extracellular fluid.[1] Would a diuretic help? Yes. Loop diuretics in particular, prevent sodium re-absorption to a significant degree. Still, what's the sense of adding even more drugs to counteract issues which manifest from the use of a primary compound?

Personally I suggest dropping the test completely, as it serves no practical purpose onstage. Bump your DHT derivative and you're set.

-CNS




*References:*
_
1. Newman. Testosterone increases extracellular fluid in hypopituitary men. Nature Clinical Practice Endocrinology & Metabolism (2005) 1, 6-7
doi:10.1038_

----------


## Reed

> I'm a worthless spammer, please kill me.


Please PM me your info and I know people that can handle this for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narkissos

^^  :LOL:

----------

